# Youth Bow?



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2008)

Is under a certain poundage considered a youth bow?

I ordered mine today and it said nothing about a youth bow.  It's 62'' and 40lb draw.

When I got my email confirmation, it is listed as a youth bow.  I'm almost 40, I don't want no danged youth bow.

I emailed the company and ain't heard nothing back.  Am I panicking for nothing???


----------



## sodbusterman (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, you don't look a day over 28. I wouldn't worry about the label of youth 40# is should be good. My son's youth bow is 25#.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2008)

he bug what did you order......


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jan 23, 2008)

If it fits and you can shoot it comfortably, don't worry about the "youth bow" label.  You can always move to a higher poundage as your strength and confidence increase.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 23, 2008)

just out of couriosity what bow did you get t-bug? heck i wouldnt consider a 62'' bow a youth bow, like robert said if you can shoot it comfortably who cares what it says.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2008)

I ordered a Greatree Mohegan online.  Like I said, it's a 62'' recurve and I apologize, it's not a 40lb, but a 36lb.  I thought it was pretty and simple for my first recurve for the price and something that my son can pick up if/when I decide to move up.  

THIS IS IT right here.

I almost instantly regretted my choice after placing my order and then the whole Youth Bow thing threw me for a loop.

I'm seriously considering calling them when they open up and spending the extra cash like I had planned and getting THIS ONE?

This is worse than picking out shoes!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2008)

I've heard bad things about the new PSE trad bows.  Your money will be better spent on a used bow in that budget range.  That way if you don't like it you can get the same money back for it.  An older Howatt, Bear, or Hoyt would serve you very well and likely cost less than $100.  There are probably many good folks on this, and other forums willing to pass a deal on to you.  Just post a request on here.  Good luck in what ever you decide.  If you need any help feel free to ask, as there are many generous people in the trad archery world.
Take care, Marty


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 23, 2008)

looks like a fine bow to me, and you can always upgrade 

did you get a stringer for your bow too? you dont need one but it does make it easier to string your bow and safer too....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2008)

bam_bam said:


> looks like a fine bow to me, and you can always upgrade
> 
> did you get a stringer for your bow too? you dont need one but it does make it easier to string your bow and safer too....




Nope, didn't order one.  I figured since SOLO Archery is right around the corner from the lab, I'd run over there at lunch and drop it off and pay them to do it RIGHT rather than risk me going bald and ending up with a giant $100 chew toy for the dobies! 

Practice arrows be my next problem to tackle......


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 23, 2008)

Tbug...nice bow.........you could always buy both,,,and make sure ya got the right one


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 24, 2008)

Come on TBug traditional bows are so easy a caveman...er...woman can do it.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2008)

tbug, i am 35, weigh 265 lbs , hairy as a gorilla, and the bow i shoot for fish is a pse spyder. considered a youth bow . that is only a term that archery manufacturers use for shorter draws and lighter weights. heck i even shoot a light 20 model 1100 when i shoot skeet. don't let the name bother ya. just take it as a compliment for your youthful good looks !!!   this is the one i was telling you about 

http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1653  i have it in a green riser.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 24, 2008)

I read your post wrong, I'm sorry.  I didn't realize you had already ordered it.  The youth bow stigma only refers to the weight.  Part of the marketing strategy.  Don't let it bother you!  I shoot light bows as well, and I'm another big strong guy.  Let us know how it shoots.


----------

